# Where can I find a Savic splash giant parrot bath in the US?



## Orcascove (Oct 19, 2012)

I really would like to get a savic splash giant parrot bath for my girls. It hangs inside a cage and is covered to keep down the water mess. They HATE misting, and refuse to shower with me. They currently have a large water bowl that they bath in, but they get water everywhere. So I have been looking for a covered bath big enough. Problem is everywhere that seems to carry this (including on ebay) does NOT ship to the US. Has anyone else found one on some obscure sellers website?


----------



## bjknight93 (Nov 13, 2011)

There are smaller parrot baths that work well. I'm not sure why you need a "giant" one.


----------



## Orcascove (Oct 19, 2012)

bjknight93 said:


> There are smaller parrot baths that work well. I'm not sure why you need a "giant" one.


The "Giant" part is not my concern, thats just part of the name of one I found I like. While I do want it to be big enough they will actually use it, my real concern is that is a covered bath that hangs inside a cage (I don't have side access doors). So please feel free to make another suggestion on another one to fit my desires.


----------



## bjknight93 (Nov 13, 2011)

On another forum, someone ordered the same bird bath you are looking at..only it was in the UK and cost them about $80 with shipping to get it to the US.

This one looks like it may work if it isn't too small..I think a user here has a bird bath of similar size, but that attaches to the outside of the cage. http://www.petdiscounters.com/Vision-Bird-Bath_p_17242.html

Meaggiedear has this one and it is almost the exact same size, but meant for out of the cage:
http://www.petdiscounters.com/Insight-Birdbath_p_15439.html


----------



## meaggiedear (Nov 20, 2011)

have you considered a chinchilla bath?

http://www.google.com/search?q=chin...aNJKa8wTd8YDwBA&ved=0CGEQsAQ&biw=1366&bih=643


----------



## Orcascove (Oct 19, 2012)

bjknight93 said:


> On another forum, someone ordered the same bird bath you are looking at..only it was in the UK and cost them about $80 with shipping to get it to the US.
> 
> This one looks like it may work if it isn't too small..I think a user here has a bird bath of similar size, but that attaches to the outside of the cage. http://www.petdiscounters.com/Vision-Bird-Bath_p_17242.html
> 
> ...



I found that info on the other forum too, but was hoping someone here had found them here in the states to lessen the shipping cost. 

I previously considered the Hagen too, but after looking at the reviews I decided not that one because they say it isn't really big enough for a cockatiel and its also very shallow, so even if they could get in it, there is very little water for them to bathe in. 

Unfortunately I don't have side access doors, so the outside ones like the insight are not quite right either.


----------



## Orcascove (Oct 19, 2012)

meaggiedear said:


> have you considered a chinchilla bath?
> 
> http://www.google.com/search?q=chin...aNJKa8wTd8YDwBA&ved=0CGEQsAQ&biw=1366&bih=643



I had not considered one of those crock styles. I wonder if they make them to hang on a cage, I will have to check into those. I prefer one that hangs, for cage setup, but this may be my only option besides a $80 pocket hit..


----------



## Orcascove (Oct 19, 2012)

Found this one that says hangs on most cages, so I tried to email the seller to see if thats for horizontal or vertical bars and if they can send a picture of the back/mount part so I can see if it will hang on my kind of cage. ( unfortunately this seller can't accept messages right now). But I will keep looking until I can get an answer. 

http://www.ebay.com/itm/Living-Worl...990&pid=100011&prg=1035&rk=1&sd=350616635592&


----------



## Korvia (Aug 3, 2012)

Orcascove said:


> Found this one that says hangs on most cages, so I tried to email the seller to see if thats for horizontal or vertical bars and if they can send a picture of the back/mount part so I can see if it will hang on my kind of cage. ( unfortunately this seller can't accept messages right now). But I will keep looking until I can get an answer.
> 
> http://www.ebay.com/itm/Living-Worl...990&pid=100011&prg=1035&rk=1&sd=350616635592&


Dallytsuka has one like for her Chinchillas, you could pm her and ask her about it.


----------



## cknauf (Aug 27, 2012)

Orcascove said:


> Found this one that says hangs on most cages, so I tried to email the seller to see if thats for horizontal or vertical bars and if they can send a picture of the back/mount part so I can see if it will hang on my kind of cage. ( unfortunately this seller can't accept messages right now). But I will keep looking until I can get an answer.
> 
> http://www.ebay.com/itm/Living-Worl...990&pid=100011&prg=1035&rk=1&sd=350616635592&


This threadhas a decent picture of the back mid-thread. It has a single fastener that look like it could fit horizontal or vertical bars, so long as your bar spacing isn't too wide.


----------



## Orcascove (Oct 19, 2012)

cknauf said:


> This threadhas a decent picture of the back mid-thread. It has a single fastener that look like it could fit horizontal or vertical bars, so long as your bar spacing isn't too wide.



I tried the link, it lets me see the topic, but not the pictures. Are you a member of that forum? Perhaps I should sign-up so I can see it, although the discription you give makes me think it will work. Thanks!


----------



## Orcascove (Oct 19, 2012)

Korvia said:


> Dallytsuka has one like for her Chinchillas, you could pm her and ask her about it.


Thanks, I will definately do that.


----------



## cknauf (Aug 27, 2012)

Orcascove said:


> I tried the link, it lets me see the topic, but not the pictures. Are you a member of that forum? Perhaps I should sign-up so I can see it, although the discription you give makes me think it will work. Thanks!


I'm not a member, I just googled the bath name and it came up.

Here's a link to the actual picture.


----------



## Orcascove (Oct 19, 2012)

cknauf said:


> I'm not a member, I just googled the bath name and it came up.
> 
> Here's a link to the actual picture.



Got it, this one I can see. Thanks again!


----------



## MeanneyFids (Aug 24, 2010)

one thing with the chinchilla bath, its deep. and enclosed. it would easily be seen as a nest, and there is a drowning risk with it being so deep.


----------



## Orcascove (Oct 19, 2012)

DallyTsuka said:


> one thing with the chinchilla bath, its deep. and enclosed. it would easily be seen as a nest, and there is a drowning risk with it being so deep.


I won't be leaving it in the cage, just offering it a couple hours a day with a shallow amount of water, while I'm home with them. Do you think they will still see it as a nest if it's not always there?


----------



## MeanneyFids (Aug 24, 2010)

well also the chinchilla bath is VERY steep. a tiel would have trouble with it.

let me get a photo with one of mine with the bath (ours has no cover--we removed it) so you can see how steep it is. some birds may have trouble climbing in or out to reach the water.


and i have heard of hens treating some baths as nests. plus covered ones restrict the wings and i know many birds like to flap their wings when they bathe. enclosed baths take that away from them and they may not like it


----------



## MeanneyFids (Aug 24, 2010)

pardon the millet mess, i worked long hours today so i gave them a bunch of millet to keep them occupied LOL










Dally is not a small bird either, she is 105 grams. so shes a fairly big girl. she has to stand on her tip toes practically in there, and there isnt much room for tiely tails for the bath. i would avoid a covered one and stick with a good wide shallow dish. the plastic of this bath would make it too slippery to climb out of, especially if covered. it could be dangerous.


what you COULD do to keep the mess to a minimum is buy acrylic sheets. theyre cheaper than plexiglass and are basically the same thing. give them a shallow uncovered dish to bathe. and put the acrylic around the cage walls to keep the water in. remove the bath when theyre done, and remove the acrylic barrier. it gives them wider room to spread their wings, wont damage their tail, and allows for a shallow uncovered dish  the chinchilla bath is very deep and would be hard for tiels to use safely. chinchillas are larger than tiels. our chinchillas are SMALL at not even 1 lb. they get up to 2lbs. so about the size of a small rabbit.


----------



## Orcascove (Oct 19, 2012)

DallyTsuka said:


> pardon the millet mess, i worked long hours today so i gave them a bunch of millet to keep them occupied LOL
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Well that definately gives me alot to think about. I will have to try something else then. thanks!


----------

